# Buyers' Remorse: Did I really just take that much out of my wallet?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A couple weeks ago, I was at a local flea market and asked about slot cars. The vendor told me she had just found a box of that track at home, but it had no cars. She told me to come back to the thrift store where she worked later that week and she'd bring it.

I finally caught up with her, and here's what she had:










An old record player box full of...










Cragstan 1/43 track! Yeesh.

It seemed to be mostly there and intact, in all it's cheap horrible Hong-Kong-manufactured glory. Then I looked at the battery box:










But wait--what are those stripes showing thru the slots in the top? Hmmm, don't let on that you noticed... "What are you asking for it?"

25 bucks. Jeez Louise, you gotta be kidding me. But I offered her 20 (yes, I realize that's still too much) and she wasn't interested.

SO, because I was excited that I knew there were cars there and she didn't, I actually GAVE her the 25 bucks for it. Gawd, you can get a better-quality Artin set at Dollar General for about half that around Christmas season.

I'm so disgusted with myself that I didn't even put batteries in it and try it out when I got home. Something about these weird little buggies is kinda cool, though...










Don't laugh too hard at me...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool looking Sand Vans, Rick! I haven't seen anything as sweet as those in 43rd for quite awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Those cars are coooool!!!!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Rick,

That, to me is a Great Score!
Just the conversation factor alone makes it worth the asking price, and the cars llok like they are in nice shape to boot.
Bravo!
Well Picked 

Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks guys. you made me see these little lumps in a different light. :thumbsup: now where's my D batteries?

--rick


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are Cool!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah there weird Rick....so naturally I dig'em.

Looks like they're in great condition too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say you did good grabbing that set too. Those buggies look cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

video!

yeah...we want video!

make with the D cells and give us video!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*All this interest in 1/43 dune buggies! Who knew?*

Heck, if I had known, I'd have posted pics of this stuff sooner:

I've had this for a few years, no idea where I got it. Probably a yard sale or flea market find. Couldn't have paid more than a dollar or so for it. It's missing the front tire on the off-camera side and the braids.










Then, the last time I was at Carlisle, I found this. The guy wanted 5 bucks. I couldn't pass it up.










The best part? I opened the box, and what was missing?










The green dune buggy, of course.

Oh, one of the controllers is gone too, but I have so much Artin and other 1/43 junk around that that's not any kind of problem. But ya see why I had such a problem spending 25 bucks on a set like this?

Guess I have to make a point of getting these nasty little things working and shooting some video. Should be fun. :dude:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't freaking believe you had that Green one and the set needed a green one to be complete?????? Thats Insane!!!!!!!

Would never happen to me

And a big YES!! Video!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

That hapens to all of us. I once spent $ 135 for 2 used Atlas cars; the Allard LeMans & the MBz300SLR when I could have bought new kits for less money.
But then again, I used them as casting prototypes & did sell a $#!+ load to other collecter's not to mention the G-d know's how many I made for myself so I think I eventually profited on the deal in the long run !



Neal:dude:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> I once spent $ 135 for 2 used Atlas cars; the Allard LeMans & the MBz300SLR ... I used them as casting prototypes & did sell a $#!+ load to other collecter's ...


Can you still supply an Allard repro or two? 

-- D


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*See my posting in the modeling /Custom section*

:dude::thumbsup:


----------

